# Embroidering on Soft Shell Jackets



## bosstown (Jan 19, 2008)

Hello all,
We have the pleasure of stitching on some very nice jackets, the material is stretch 3 ply soft shell.
These jackets are 92%poly 8% spandex.
We can use any advice on the needle size and type of backing.
I'm thinking 75/11 sharp with cut away Any advice would be appreciated
Thanx.


----------



## arrowembroidery (Oct 2, 2011)

The specification you're thinking of using seems to be good. But not personal experience with these, i hope others here will help you good


----------



## duffer (Feb 23, 2011)

We do soft shell jackets a lot. In fact we are doing about 30 of them right now, with a full back design.

You are correct using a 75/11 needle and cut-away backing. The thing you have to watch is not to over tighten the jacket on the hoop, as this material streatches, and will realx after you un hoop it, distorting your embroidery.

Mike 
CanNorth Promotions


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

75/11 ball point, not sharp and a 3oz backing. Even though it is like a woven material, man made materials will sew better with ball point needles.


----------



## bosstown (Jan 19, 2008)

Good call! Thank you guys, we appreciate the feed back.


----------

